

Al Jazeera hacked - jakkals
http://america.aljazeera.com/

======
jakkals
24 hours later, and I still get the same message from Al Jazeera!

------
jakkals
It seems as if NBC (www.nbc.com) is in the same boat.

------
celticninja
supposedly the syrian electronic army has claimed credit.

